# Phone Defrag



## Bacon (Oct 2, 2011)

So, I know these Android phones are Linux based and shouldn't need defragging, but I got bored. Tried defragging my Samsung Galaxy S since it had been acting up and was thinking about reformatting anyways. Suprisingly helped a lot!

Any thoughts about this and why defragging improved the performance of a linux based OS?


If anyone is curious I used Defraggler.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 2, 2011)

didn't even know that was possible, but when you use anything little bits of information will be lost or moved or something, so it will cause issues and need to be defragged.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 2, 2011)

How did you defrag it exactly? Is it a download from the Android Market or did you just connect it to your computer?


----------



## Bacon (Oct 2, 2011)

Connected it to the computer and ran it that way.


----------



## spynoodle (Oct 2, 2011)

Odd... defragmenting shouldn't make a difference to flash memory, since it doesn't need to physically spin across a disk to access blocks of data. Did you by any chance free up some memory when you defragged? Android phones get bogged down when their internal memory is low.


----------



## kobaj (Oct 2, 2011)

spynoodle said:


> Odd... defragmenting shouldn't make a difference to flash memory, since it doesn't need to physically spin across a disk to access blocks of data. Did you by any chance free up some memory when you defragged? Android phones get bogged down when their internal memory is low.



THIS ^^^^^

Also: if you mess up permissions on your SD card it can really slow down writes. No idea how or why, but formatting the card fixes this. Had to do it a couple of times when I used to run Revolution.


----------



## Bacon (Oct 2, 2011)

spynoodle said:


> Did you by any chance free up some memory when you defragged? Android phones get bogged down when their internal memory is low.



Only 244KB and I doubt that made a difference.

I should probably describe what I'm taking as a performance improvement and what issues I was having.

My phone used to intermittently lag or crash. Especially when using Pandora or just after surfing the web. I thought this was normal since those are some fairly heavy applications for a phone. Then it began to happen much more frequently, so I decided to uninstall a bunch of useless applications. I then shutdown my phone and turned it back on. It was that way for a couple weeks and things didn't seem to have changed. This is when I tried to the defrag. Idk, everything responds quicker and I haven't noticed any lagging yet.

A couple notes about the defrag. From what I can tell it looks like it didn't hit any of the OS files, but it did go through my videos, pics, and some files.. Also, most of the major fragments were video files.


----------



## kobaj (Oct 2, 2011)

Bacon said:


> *snip*



Did you install Pandora to your SD card? Most apps don't run very well if installed to SD card.

Though now I'm a bit curious, you said it didn't touch OS files. (Important) OS files are not stored on the SD card. Did you defrag your SD card, or your actual phone?! If the latter, then that might explain a lot...

What ROM are you running?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 2, 2011)

kobaj said:


> Did you install Pandora to your SD card? Most apps don't run very well if installed to SD card.
> 
> Though now I'm a bit curious, you said it didn't touch OS files. (Important) OS files are not stored on the SD card. Did you defrag your SD card, or your actual phone?! If the latter, then that might explain a lot...
> 
> What ROM are you running?



Defragging the SD card is what I'm thinking he did.


----------



## Bacon (Oct 2, 2011)

Ah, this makes sense now. It was the SD card.

Odd though, I don't have Pandora on my SD card.

Also I'm running the factory ROM still. I know, I know..


----------



## Geoff (Oct 3, 2011)

Whenever I install a new ROM, I always format the SD card anyways.  Guess it wouldn't make any difference to me!


----------

